# Goodbye Twinkies



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder how long i can hold out from eating any?













twinky.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 16, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you drive 30 miles to find those beauties ???

Strange way that all came about...... I still can't believe it...  You are one lucky dude to have those......


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 16, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Did you drive 30 miles to find those beauties ???
> 
> Strange way that all came about...... I still can't believe it...  You are one lucky dude to have those......


Got em at FoodLion bout 1 mile east of me.


----------



## desertlites (Nov 16, 2012)

The end of an era. Ain't had a twinkie in prolly 45 years,nor wonder bread for that matter. what hurts is another huge lay off.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm sure somebody will buy the name and rights.
Too well known of a name and product to completely disappear.
We'll see!


~Martin


----------



## linguica (Nov 16, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I'm sure somebody will buy the name and rights.
> Too well known of a name and product to completely disappear.
> We'll see!
> ~Martin


X 2....I can,t believe that  successful and profitable  products like Hostess, Colombo, and Wonder will just disappear. On the lighter side, I tore down an end display in a grocery store and found a package of Twinkies that was pull dated 8 years earlier. They looked fine and didn't taste too bad either. I read some where twinkies will last for twelve years. Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## venture (Nov 16, 2012)

Not on my "to eat" list.

Just a name that came out later in my life.  I kept it in mind if I ever needed a defense for killing somebody that just seemed to need it?

The name will live beyond our years.  They spend millions to create brand recognition.  Somebody in China will soon be serving your Twinkie fix!

On a lighter note?  With all that sugar, would they ever spoil?  Would even ants dare eat them?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## linguica (Nov 16, 2012)

Venture said:


> Not on my "to eat" list.
> 
> Just a name that came out later in my life.  I kept it in mind if I ever needed a defense for killing somebody that just seemed to need it?
> 
> ...


Has anyone ever seen an ant on a Twinkie?  Maybe we can learn something here.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 16, 2012)

A big thanks to the confectioners union..the teamsters said the contract was good enough..sheesh...18,500 people outa work...somebody convince me this makes sense....


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 16, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> A big thanks to the confectioners union..the teamsters said the contract was good enough..sheesh...18,500 people outa work...somebody convince me this makes sense....


I don't know everything that went on with the strike but I did read about an 8% pay cut....now they have a 100% pay cut.....hmmmmm?????


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 16, 2012)

Stupidity rules the world anymore!!!!!
It's no surprise!

*List of the 27 brands affected:*

Baker's Inn
Beefsteak
Blue Ribbon
Bread du Jour
Butternut Breads
Colombo
Cotton’s
Di Carlo
Dolly Madison
Drake's
Dutch Hearth
Eddy’s
Good Hearth
Holsom
Home Pride
Hostess
J.J. Nissen
Merita
Millbrook
Mrs. Cubbison's Foods
Nature's Pride
Parisian
Standish Farms
Sweetheart
Twinkie
Toscana
Wonder Bread

~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2012)

Seriously, I really think Unions have out lived their usefulness. When convincing employees, in this economy, that anything other than a raise is the only way to go seem ludicrous to me. Some 16 years ago the Union at York PA Catapillar refused to negotiate and over a thousand employees, mostly living in York, lost there job when the Plant closed. The area took a huge hit and is still trying to recover. The folks across the street a York Harley Davidson were not so stupid and kept their jobs. When the contract comes up and the economy sucks there are give backs, when times are good they get Raises, but no matter what they have kept their JOBS! I have been a member of one Union or another for most of my working history but come on folks use your head...JJ


----------



## shmoker (Nov 17, 2012)

So, are we gonna have some kind of ceremonial Twinkie smoke-off to commemorate America's favorite snack cakes?













tumblr_md68xwzZQI1rktm91o1_500.jpg



__ shmoker
__ Nov 17, 2012


----------



## billmc40 (Nov 17, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Seriously, I really think Unions have out lived their usefulness. When convincing employees, in this economy, that anything other than a raise is the only way to go seem ludicrous to me. Some 16 years ago the Union at York PA Catapillar refused to negotiate and over a thousand employees, mostly living in York, lost there job when the Plant closed. The area took a huge hit and is still trying to recover. The folks across the street a York Harley Davidson were not so stupid and kept their jobs. When the contract comes up and the economy sucks there are give backs, when times are good they get Raises, but no matter what they have kept their JOBS! I have been a member of one Union or another for most of my working history but come on folks use your head...JJ


I dont want to start a flame war here. Anytime I took concessions, the CEOs of the company never seemed to hurt and always got thiers back plus more, before the lower hourlies got just a part of it back. Funny how that happens. Depends on what side you are on before unions are bad.

BillMc


----------



## hambone1950 (Nov 17, 2012)

“The crisis facing Hostess Brands is the result of nearly a decade of financial and operational mismanagement that resulted in two bankruptcies, mountains of debt, declining sales and lost market share,” the union said yesterday in a statement. Hostess “attempted to resolve the mess by attacking the company’s most valuable asset -- its workers.”

Wage Cuts

In the past 15 months, Hostess has unilaterally ended contractually obligated payments to the workers’ pension plan, and demanded cuts of as much as 32 percent in wages and benefits, the union said in the statement.


Read more: http://www.sfgate.com/business/bloo...-18-000-Close-After-4044206.php#ixzz2CPz2P2Kq

Just sayin


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I can't say I am going to miss them much but I don't like how they are going away.


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 17, 2012)

Its not the unions fault. The company was hurting in a bad way way before the strike. Sure the strike hurt them a bit more but this wasnt their first bankruptsy and to lay it all on the union workers is IMHO BULLSHIT. Lets see the wages of the ceo,cfo and the board members to see what they were getting paid and if they took cuts before the blame goes to anyone else.


----------



## big casino (Nov 17, 2012)

it sucks about hostess, but I really think somehow this company will get back to work, it was just too big of a name  to fold for good, but in case there is a gap in twinkie supply check out this brand

I actually prefer them over hostess

http://www.mrsfreshleys.com/


----------



## roller (Nov 17, 2012)

I have only eaten about 4 of them in my whole life...I am a Honey Bun man myself....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 17, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Seriously, I really think Unions have out lived their usefulness. When convincing employees, in this economy, that anything other than a raise is the only way to go seem ludicrous to me. Some 16 years ago the Union at York PA Catapillar refused to negotiate and over a thousand employees, mostly living in York, lost there job when the Plant closed. The area took a huge hit and is still trying to recover. The folks across the street a York Harley Davidson were not so stupid and kept their jobs. When the contract comes up and the economy sucks there are give backs, when times are good they get Raises, but no matter what they have kept their JOBS! I have been a member of one Union or another for most of my working history but come on folks use your head...JJ


Beings i was a resident of Lancast County at the time i do remember the CAT plant. Didint they move the plant to Vietnam or something like that?


----------



## linguica (Nov 17, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Seriously, I really think Unions have out lived their usefulness. When convincing employees, in this economy, that anything other than a raise is the only way to go seem ludicrous to me. Some 16 years ago the Union at York PA Catapillar refused to negotiate and over a thousand employees, mostly living in York, lost there job when the Plant closed. The area took a huge hit and is still trying to recover. The folks across the street a York Harley Davidson were not so stupid and kept their jobs. When the contract comes up and the economy sucks there are give backs, when times are good they get Raises, but no matter what they have kept their JOBS! I have been a member of one Union or another for most of my working history but come on folks use your head...JJ


This economy has severely limited what unions can accomplish, But they have fought for maintaining what we already have and keeping cuts to a minimum. Without them we would be getting paid Wally World wages, on food stamps and going to community clinics for healthcare. No argument that the economy stinks, but when (if) we rebound we will still need the unions to represent our best interests. I'm not a cheer leader for unions, but they serve to balance power between powerful employers and employees.      IMO


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 17, 2012)

It's never ever the unions fault! Never! :biggrin:

From what I have read, the union only represented 6,600 of Hostess' 18,300 workers!!!
Too bad for the other nearly 12,000 employees who lost there jobs because of the strike.
And don't forget that other jobs will be affected, distribution jobs, etc.
They were warned more than once that the company may shut down if they striked!
Seems to me having a job is better than no job at all!!!

Jus' sayin'!!!

~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Nov 17, 2012)

And the unions would not let drivers haul twinkies and wonder bread on the same truck....  two deliveries, two trucks, two drivers to the same store.... Seems stupid to me....    

The union should buy the company and should the world how to properly run a business....


----------



## toby bryant (Nov 17, 2012)

Nepas,

I heard those are bringing quite a price on eBay!  Just saying, lol. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xutfuzzy (Nov 17, 2012)

Heard the news and went to go check my basement...look what I still have!













twinkie.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Nov 17, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 17, 2012)

xutfuzzy said:


> Heard the news and went to go check my basement...look what I still have!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like the start of a new business to me!!!! LOL
Watch out for the unions!!! :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 17, 2012)

xutfuzzy said:


> Heard the news and went to go check my basement...look what I still have!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Twinkie the kid........WOW


----------



## linguica (Nov 17, 2012)

Toby Bryant said:


> Nepas,
> I heard those are bringing quite a price on eBay! Just saying, lol.
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Yesterday a "twinkies" kids metal lunch box was listed for $14 and ended up selling for $600.  Martin, go back and check the basement for more goodies.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 17, 2012)

My wife went by our local Hostess Bake shop yesterday. She said it looked like a run on the banks (circa 1929) . People were grabbing whatever they could get their hands on.

I just looked at ebay, now I see why. An individual Twinkie (1) in a wrapper is going for over $6! Crazy!


----------



## custom99 (Nov 17, 2012)

It sucks so many people are losing jobs all in one shot. People have to understand that these threats from the businesses to settle and get back to work are real threats these days. The unions are not strong enough to keep people working.  That happened to Krogers here in Pittsburgh around 1983. Krogers threatened and closed all the area stores. I was working at Giant eagle at the time when they closed up. I would rather be working and give up some of what i worked for than be jobless.


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 17, 2012)

I grew up in a union household.  My dad had a 50 year pin in his union.  When I was 10 or younger, I went to union meetings and picnics with him; but I went to college and took a degree in business and became a part of management - but never in a union shop.  I have mixed feelings about unions.

Some unions are corrupt, of that there can be no doubt.  Other unions seem still to fulfill a useful role representing members to management.  I don't think there can be a blanket statement against ALL unions that will fit.  I DO think that unions have no place in government.  It was illegal until about 50 years ago, and now you've got the kind of debacles that we all saw in Wisconsin last year.

My 2¢ worth and it ain't worth that, probly.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 17, 2012)

I wonder how long it will be before someone buys the trade names and recipes for their products?  Too much brand recognition and loyalty to not come back (as evidenced by the mania of people rushing to buy what's left and the crazy ebay prices).   Time for someone to get them at fire sale prices and rack up some serious profits I would imagine.

Oh, and I bet they are non-union when it does happen.


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 17, 2012)

billmc40 said:


> I dont want to start a flame war here. Anytime I took concessions, the CEOs of the company never seemed to hurt and always got thiers back plus more, before the lower hourlies got just a part of it back. Funny how that happens. Depends on what side you are on before unions are bad.
> 
> BillMc


The problem remains that the Union contracts forced them into higher prices for their products, they have a hard time competing with Little Debbie or Tasty Cake in a tough economy. Now 18,500 people are out of a job a month before Christmas, sound like those union guys are a step or two below "Rocket Surgeon" on the intelligence scale. If those 18500 people each made thirty grand per year then the economy is 555 million bucks poorer in lost wages alone, not to mention the union dues that just dried up. The union's actions make no sense to me.


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow Nepas!

You can smoke Twinkies? 

I never thought of that! Do you use any rub or seasoning on them? What kind of an IT are we looking for?


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 18, 2012)

From what I've read, and what no one else seems to mention, is that the wage and benefits cut that management was asking for was not the first one. Just the latest one. Union members already took large cuts in their last few contracts, and I guess they decided they couldn't afford to lose another 8% on top of that. Just too bad things worked out the way they did, but does anyone really think that the top managers are going to be hurting? I'm sure they'll all come out of this much better than the bakers.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm no sure who comes out on top, company managers or union bosses!!!!!!!?????
Certainly not all the laid-off workers!!!!


~Martin


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 18, 2012)

How would union bosses possibly come out on top with their workforce unemployed and unable to pay dues?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 18, 2012)

The Baker's Union still has something like 100,000 members. union bosses will continue to receive big salaries.
And of course there's Teamsters bosses....they won't be hurting much, if at all.


~Martin


----------



## venture (Nov 18, 2012)

Never fear?  Bimbo from Mexico is eying the Twinkie brand name.

Doubt they will be interested in the union employees or the idea of bankruptcy, tho?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 19, 2012)

I won't miss the Twinkies but it's such a shame for the employees to be out of work. I don't believe a blanket statement against all unions is fair though. My BF and a son are both Union Sheet Metal Workers and if it were not for them being in a union and following SMACNA standards I shudder to think how long some of these buildings would hold up. Futhermore both would have very slim pickings for work not to mention the cut in pay. You would not believe the number of "undocumented workers" and non union trades on job sites that don't care what kind of job they do as long as they meet the contract deadline.


----------



## linguica (Nov 19, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> I won't miss the Twinkies but it's such a shame for the employees to be out of work. I don't believe a blanket statement against all unions is fair though. My BF and a son are both Union Sheet Metal Workers and if it were not for them being in a union and following SMACNA standards I shudder to think how long some of these buildings would hold up. Futhermore both would have very slim pickings for work not to mention the cut in pay. You would not believe the number of "undocumented workers" and non union trades on job sites that don't care what kind of job they do as long as they meet the contract deadline.


WELL SAID.     My coworker bought a home in a tract that was built with non union, semi skilled labor. I went over his house to hang an accordion door on an open closet. In the 40 inches the doorway was wide, it was 2" out of square. With union carpenters this wouldn't have happened. Also the home is built on large screw jacks. At least once a year he has to crawl under the house to level the floors.


----------



## linguica (Nov 21, 2012)

Twinkies Made in Mexico. Say it ain't so Joe.   El Twinkos. One of my co-workers was an El Twinko.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't worry....  There is a petition for the Gummint to Nationalize Twinkies.... Gummint made twinkies may be on the shelf...


----------



## shmoker (Nov 21, 2012)

Linguica said:


> WELL SAID.     My coworker bought a home in a tract that was built with non union, semi skilled labor. I went over his house to hang an accordion door on an open closet. In the 40 inches the doorway was wide, it was 2" out of square. With union carpenters this wouldn't have happened. Also the home is built on large screw jacks. At least once a year he has to crawl under the house to level the floors.


Not to be controversial, but when I worked as a framer, I was not part of a union and did not work with anyone (framers, concrete guys, drywallers, finishers, etc.) who were union members.  We built quality homes that are standing perfectly square and sound today and that sold  for $500-750 thousand.  Also, in my new career, I've seen union members who are absolutely awful at their jobs but don't care because they don't have to worry about getting canned.  There are two sides to every coin (well, three really, but no one ever calls "sides").


----------



## linguica (Nov 21, 2012)

Shmoker said:


> Not to be controversial, but when I worked as a framer, I was not part of a union and did not work with anyone (framers, concrete guys, drywallers, finishers, etc.) who were union members.  We built quality homes that are standing perfectly square and sound today and that sold  for $500-750 thousand.  Also, in my new career, I've seen union members who are absolutely awful at their jobs but don't care because they don't have to worry about getting canned.  There are two sides to every coin (well, three really, but no one ever calls "sides").


Not to be controversial, but when I worked as a framer, I was not part of a union and did not work with anyone (framers, concrete guys, drywallers, finishers, etc.) who were union members.  We built quality homes that are standing perfectly square and sound today and that sold  for $500-750 thousand.  Also, in my new career, I've seen union members who are absolutely awful at their jobs but don't care because they don't have to worry about getting canned.   There are two sides to every coin (well, three really, but no one ever calls "sides").

That's probably the most important thing to remember on this forum. I have worked on remodel projects with unskilled homeowners (includes me) and they hold me to such a high standard of work that it takes forever to finish a job.


----------



## custom99 (Nov 21, 2012)

I manage large shopping centers. We have actually had such poor quality out of some of the union contractors that it is unbelievable. We have even had such big problems with the carpenters union behaving like animals that even family and friends of members of that union have said they were totally embarrassed by them. The unions just are not what they used to be. The greed is just wrong. I was an electrician by trade and I am very glad I left the unions a very long time ago.


----------

